# laparoscopic ileo cecectomy



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Mar 20, 2012)

I need some help on this procedure...laparoscopic hand assisted ileo cecectomy. I would use 44202.  Is this correct?


----------



## syllingk (Mar 20, 2012)

Looks good to me.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Mar 22, 2012)

44202 is incorrect.  Use 44205.


----------

